# NEW LED Side Mirror Cover Repeater Kit



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

they dont look OEM enough for my tastes but I like it!


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! Well my car is already far from OEM and I think they'll go nice with my LED fog lights once they're both in.

Just an update: The seller says that there is no guarantee that they'll fit but I can get a full refund for them. Shipping is free so all I'd have to do is pay for the return shipping. I am really tempted...


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

pix?


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish the leds were on the plastic bottom. It would cost too much to color match it for me. I do like them though!


----------

